# Auslagerung für Koi???



## Teichforum.info (15. Juli 2005)

Hi,

ich habe mir eine 500l Tonne gekauft um die Fische auszulagern in der Zeit wo ich umbaue dazu habe ich eine Belüter, 2000l/h Pumpe und einen alten 9900l Druckfilter angeschlossen klapt das so oder sollte ich noch was verändern.Da ich noch keine Fsiche drin habe, weil ich erst will das sich das wasser ein bissen einläuft und ein film auf der Tonne bildet (Bilologisch natürlich) wollte ich fragen ob ich das mit Biostarter beschleunigen kann oder ist das nicht nötich?

Danke, und ein angenehmes Wochenende 8) .


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juli 2005)

Man, hast du viele Baustellen, wie wäre es wenn du dir mal prioritäten setzt, und lesen hilft auch, dann könntest du die Frage für dich selbst beantworten.

Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber denk mal darüber nach, falls du die Zeit findest !

MfG
Inty


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juli 2005)

Sollte ich beim Umsetzen was beachten oder kann ich sie einfach ins netz und in die andere Tonne rein packen.

* defekter Link entfernt *

Danke


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juli 2005)

Hallo Maurix, 

Fischtonne mit einem Netz abdecken. 

Bereite dir noch einen zweiten Behälter vor, in dem du täglich etwa 10% Wechselwasser mit einem Tag abgestandenen Leitungswasser zur Ferfügung hast. 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juli 2005)

Hi Rainer,

du solltest erwähnen warum abdecken!   

DAMIT DIE KOI NICHT RAUS SPRINGEN KÖNNEN MAURIX

Du solltest echt mal bei einer Sache bleiben, du bist sehr sprunghaft!

Einen Schritt  nach dem anderen... :!:


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juli 2005)

Warum ich bin doch fast mit dem loch am alten Teich angekommen.Dann muss ich sie doch umlagern  .Oder was meinst du mit Sprunghaft.

Danke euch beiden  .


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2005)

Habe jetzt von *Söll Filterbakterien Starter* etwas in in den Filter getann einwirken lassen und wieder angestellt wie lange soll ich es laufen lassen bis ich die Koi aus dem Teich nehme kann?Habes es aus dem grund geamcht weil der ph-Wert so hoch war und ich keine chemie nehmen wollte.

ph:8,0-8,5


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2005)

Hallo Maurx, 

mach dir keinen Kopf wegen dem Ph, der ist o.k.. 

Mit Umsetzen wartest du, bis es nicht mehr anders geht. 

Gruß Rainer


----------

